# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Рейтинг межсетевых экранов - 2. Каким брандмауэром Вы пользуетесь?

## Макcим

Голосуем  :Wink: 
Предыдущий опрос - http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=3104

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## rubin

Свежий опрос  :Smiley:  Жду KIS 8  :Smiley: 
Пока ничем

----------


## TANUKI

КИСой  :Smiley:  Раньше юзал связку КАВ+Комод, но тяжелова-то они ладят  :Smiley:

----------


## Макcим

Что-то народ не активно голосует  :Sad:

----------


## taloran

Comodo  :Wink: 
Из остальных стоит отметить традиционные ZoneAlarm и Outpost. Неплохо смотрится KIS.
Ну а вообще конечно, выбор имхо определяется запросами и потребностями.
Кому-то он вообще не нужен -  фаер, и действительно  многие жалуются: всё "плохо работает и рушится", не могу скачивать файло, грузится система, выдаются ошибки и т.д. - снесу ка я его нафик )))

----------


## I don't know

Использую Windows Firewall(на низком уровне защиты) и КИС(на высоком).

----------


## Толик

Comodo 2.4.19.185
Пробовал 3-ку ставить, так блин комп виснет наглухо когда включен punto switcher
2,4, imho, the best!

----------


## fotorama

раньше нод+аутпост щас кис

----------


## ed13

Outpost Firewall Pro ver. 4.0.1025.7828 (700), лицензию продлять не стал, ибо более поздние версии вызывают слишком много нареканий...

----------


## XP user

Сейчас Comodo 3.0.20.320 стоит. Я - доволен. Матусек тоже:
http://www.matousec.com/projects/fir...ge/results.php

Paul

----------


## Windows100

Kaspersky Internet Security

----------


## severny

Sygate.

----------


## amistad-dm

zonaalarm

----------


## Groft

Раньше юзал комод, когда нужен был фаер. Сейчас же как-то без них обхожусь  :Smiley:

----------


## StuPPvir

Kaspersky Internet Security

----------


## senyak

Outpost 6. Удобный, привычный, русский интерфейс. Очень хорошая программа

----------


## Matias

Outpost 3.5

----------


## kRaIT

На одном компе - Comodo, на другом - Sygate.

----------


## о78льга

а что вы скажите о safari Aplle

----------


## Kinneas

Я могу сказать, что Apple Safari - это веб-браузер от очень мной нелюбимой компании Apple. 
 А какое (прямое) отношение имеет Safari к сетевым экранам?    

on-topic: из брандмауэров использую сетевой экран КИС 7, но только потому, что он встроен в КИС.. Не очень-то мне он нравится, если честно.

----------


## Белый Сокол

сетевой экран в KIS 2009, раньше был KIS 7  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## santy

Sygate. Eset Smart Security установлен в качестве изучения продуктов Eset.

----------


## 1205

Раньше использовал только встроенный в Windows. С недавнего времени-Kaspersky Internet Security 2009 (на рабочем ноутбуке-Avira Premium Security Suite)
+дома инет через роутер, в нем тоже какой-то файрволл есть)

----------


## sewell

Мой выбор - Tiny Firewall и Comodo.



> Comodo 2.4.19.185
> Пробовал 3-ку ставить, так блин комп виснет наглухо когда включен punto switcher
> 2,4, imho, the best!


Punto многим голово морочит - отключи автоматическое обновление(проверку) - должно все работать.

----------


## XP user

Хотя я тогда голосовал за Comodo (он был установлен), сейчас я опять пользуюсь встроенным в XP (то есть - Windows Firewall). Прохожу все ликтесты, но это от него уже не зависит...  :Cheesy: 

Paul

----------


## devon

Пользуюсь Kerio 2.1.5 уже лет 5, большего и не надо, хороший TDI фильтр, плюс App Blocker, то что надо. Для остального голова не плечах. Все остальное BSOD-генераторы (перехучивают все что то только видят, а толку...), особенно Outpost 4/6, при работе с сетью он не жилец, когда идет трафик гигабайтами.

Кстати не вижу в списке Kerio/Sunbelt Firewall. Я знаю что здесь есть люди которые им пользуются  :Smiley:

----------


## Вячеслав12

Комод+DrWeb - результативная защита от вторжения ИМХО

----------


## NRA

Сomodo 3.0.25 *Free* (в основном из-за хипса)

а на работе PC Tools Firewall *Free*- тоже ничё так

----------


## Титов Петр

PC Tools Firewall Plus

----------


## Ivaemon

Online Armor free третья версия

----------


## hyhjhnhg

ADSL router, Wipfw и Tdifw  :Smiley:

----------


## gdn

По возможности аппаратным, который дополняю софтовым сейчас дома Outpost, на работе Kaspersky. Ранее использовал ZoneAlarm и комодо, ну и встроенным если другого нет (в т.ч. и фильтром TCP).

----------


## ANDYBOND

Использую KIS 2009, но не считаю его лучшим из файеволлов.

----------


## Ivaemon

Интересно, а почему так относительно мало пользователей Аутпоста? Отечественная софтина, давно на виду - и уступает тому же Комодо. Чем он не устраивает специалистов?

----------


## Jolly Rojer

Наверное по достаточно бональньному фактору... тем, что Камодо бесплатен а Аутпост всеже более позиционируется как коммерческий софт. Хотя на мой взгляд он вполне достойный продукт, хоть таковым и не пользуюсь.

----------


## Vneo

Пользуюсь AviraPSS - проблем с проникновением вирусов нет.
Раньше пользовался Каспером для рабочих станций - тоже проблем не было.

----------


## avirarus

Kaspersky Internet Security

----------


## chaldon

Avira Premium Security Suite 9Ru - в Windows.
iptables - в Linux.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

KIS и аппаратный

----------


## Никита

Eset Smart Security,пока устривает...

----------


## Alexey R

Проголосовал за ESET Smart Security.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Nvidia

Затрудняюсь ответить... держу обычно включенным брандмауэр Виндус....

----------

